# business loan???



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi

this might seem like a funny quistion but hay i may as well ask.

last year i went to the nurburg ring i had the time of my life,

i had only been in business around 6 months then and still had money left from when i was in employment,



now i am about to take out a small business loan and it is about time to make the yearly trip to the "ring" again,

the quistion is.

i can just about afford to go JUST but it may affect some of the things i need to buy for the business,

do i

A) just not go?
B) go and struggle a little for a couple of months with money?
C) get a couple of hundred quid extra on the business loan?


i am getting the loan no matter what anyways as i need a new vehicle and also a couple of new tools.


thanks


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Up to you mate, not really that sound a decision though using business money to spend on personal things. Also good luck in getting a business loan in this day and age!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Up to you mate, not really that sound a decision though using business money to spend on personal things. Also good luck in getting a business loan in this day and age!


thats what i was thinking, probably should't use any money from the business for this type of thing but also i was thinking, a couple of quid woun't make a huge difference


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Why don't you just get a credit card and whack it on that? Not ideal but it's the lesser of two evils over using a business loan.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

good idea :thumb:

i don't know why i did't just think of that, :wall:

i could proably afford it on my current credit card :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Dangerous things them, why cant you just knock it on the head mate, not like its going anywhere.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Borrow on the business and you have to account for it in your returns. HMC won't look to happy for a trip to drive round a race track.


----------

